# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания WD наградила лучших игроков турниров по баскетболу и волейболу 10 ИТ-Спартакиады

## Labs

Жесткие диски от компании WD за отличную игру в команде и за исключительный личный результат получили баскетболист Николай Фетисов и волейболист Дмитрий Журик.

На протяжении почти полутора месяцев 8 баскетбольных и 6 волейбольных команд сражались за первенство на площадке Республиканского государственного училища олимпийского резерва. 14-15 декабря прошли финальные игры самых «долгоиграющих» любительских соревнований в рамках 10 Республиканской ИТ-Спартакиады.

В ходе напряженной борьбы бронзовые медали турнира по баскетболу получили игроки команды Itransition, серебро досталось компании EPAM Systems, а золотыми призерами стали спортсмены из команды ISSoft.

Прогресс команды Itransition отметили в спортивном сезоне 2013 как соперники, так и судьи. Наверняка ребятам помогли не только усиленные тренировки, но и новый игрок в команде – 22-летний Николай Фетисов, который в списке лучших баскетболистов турнира (по количеству заброшенных мячей) с результатом в 139 очков занял 1-ую строчку.

«Это мое дебютное участие в ИТ-Спартакиаде, поэтому каждая игра была для меня открытием. В принципе, я не мечтал втайне о громком титуле, просто играл и старался показать на площадке все, что умею, – поделился впечатлениями Николай Фетисов. – Призы получать всегда приятно, и я рад, что помимо грамоты и статуэтки «Лучший игрок» у меня теперь появился и весьма полезный подарок от компании WD».

По итогам заключительных встреч в рамках турнира по волейболу чемпионом стала команда EPAM Systems, второе место досталось команде SoftClub, а бронзовые медали турнира завоевала команда IBA.

Дмитрий Журик (11 номер SoftClub) вместе с серебряной медалью унес домой и заслуженную статуэтку «Лучший игрок». Приятным бонусом к победе стал для Дмитрия подарок от специального спонсора соревнований по волейболу – компании WD.

«Это мое четвертое участие в турнире по волейболу ИТ-Спартакиады и первая личная победа, к тому же еще и неожиданная, – прокомментировал свой успех Дмитрий Журик. – Очень доволен подарком от WD, дома сразу же распакую свой новенький жесткий диск и испробую его в работе!».

----------

